# something keeps sending data over my connection



## nrambo370 (May 7, 2011)

having recently downloaded a bandwidth monitor widget, i notice that something is sending 1.625kb of data, OVER AND OVER. i am experiencing zero issues with my pc functionality, but am concerned about what is sending data out from my pc.

in desperation, i tried a 3rd party firewall, zonealarm. even after installing it, the data continues to be sent. i have looked through my running processes, ending several auto-updaters, closed my browser and anything else i can think of that might use my internet. all this to no avail, the data continues to be sent and i have no idea *** it is.

in addition, i have downloaded and used tcpview and no strange programs show up in that list. any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Post a link to the site you downloaded the widget from so we can see if it's a known rogue app.

Try some other bandwidth monitor widgets and free programs to see if you get the same results. If not, then you might want to replace your current widget with one of the others.


----------



## nrambo370 (May 7, 2011)

thanks for the reply koala. here is the widget i am using:

Network Meter Gadgets

i feel kind of silly, as the data is actually being uploaded, as opposed to downloaded. its a tiny bit of data too, only 1.625kilobits, or 208 bytes. its not affecting my performance, i would just love to know what it is


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Network Meter widget looks safe enough. Run a different monitoring program to see if you get the same amount of data being constantly uploaded.

You can anlayse the traffic in more detail with Wireshark. This will tell you what the data is and where it's being sent to.


----------

